# Samsung TV Screen problem



## nickiwalia (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi, I have a Samsung TV Model LE32R73BDX, with the following problem; When I turn it on, I get a rectangle, smaller than the screen size, of coloured dots. This is followed by a black screen, which then shows a picture behind a full screen of coloured dots. The whole sequence just keeps repeating. I cannot use the Menu function to set to factory defaults as the screen does not stay on long enough for me to do this. Has anyone ever come across this problem or am I unique? Any help would be most appreciated.

Thanks


----------

